# Self setting parallels for the drilling vice



## HomeMetalMan (Jan 23, 2017)

When drilling a part, supported by parallels in the drilling machine vice it is probable that, like me, you have had the problem of keeping the parallels away from the drill as the drill breaks through. The device in this video virtually eliminates the problem, except if any part of a holes diameter breaks into an area closer than 2mm from its edge. Even then, there are ways to avoid the problem whilst still using the device.

You will find a link to the video on this page http://www.homews.co.uk/page147.html

I know I have repeated the following many times but for those new to my videos an index of those already public can be found here http://www.homews.co.uk/page617a.html

Harold Hall


----------



## tweinke (Jan 23, 2017)

I like the videos ! Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------

